# Is 600 Euros/Month in Berlin good enough?



## subha5355

Is 600 Euros/Month in Berlin good enough after getting free accommodation, fooding, travel allowance, bills etc to send money to home country(India)?

I have been offered Apprenticeship in Berlin where i will be accommodated in company's apartment reserved for apprentices. I won't have to pay any type of rent bills(electricity, water, gas). Whilst in apprenticeship for 2 years, I will not be taxed. I am being offered 3 meals a day free and transportation allowance is also full going to vocational school and company(no personal transportation expenses for sight seeing etc. are covered). 

So Will 600 Euros/month be enough for me to make money transfer to India?


----------



## beppi

Based on what you wrote (and your choices of what to do in your free time), you might manage to spend no or very little money on yourself - and save all the rest.
But of course it is also easy (very easy!) to spend it all.

Note: You will be tax-liable, and non-monetary transfers (i.e. your accommodation, food, etc.) will also be taxed. You will also have to pay for (compulsory) health insurance.


----------



## subha5355

I will be going and working as an apprentice in Berlin and i won't be taxed whilst in apprenticeship as i will be classed as student. The only expenditures that i would incur are Phone, Internet, Health Insurance and may be some little amount on miscellaneous expenses. So, will the stipend of 600 Euros be enough for me to spend a month decently and transfer say about 200-250 Euros back home(India) for some commitments i have there?


----------



## beppi

Sorry, but students are not tax-exempted. All income will be taxed. But due to your low income, your tax rate will be low.
Health insurance is around €80/month for students (subsidised rate). But students are only those studying at universities - I doubt you will be classified as one. If not, you'll have to pay €160/month.
Internet is €20-40/month, mobile phone plans €10-30/month (but calling India won't be cheap).


----------



## James3214

I think it depends on yourself on how much you wish to save or send home. That health insurance could be your biggest outlay but you should be able to manage it with that 600€.


----------



## subha5355

I am being offered 3 months health and medical insurance as apprentice benefit apart from monthly remuneration and other voluntary benefits. But i would like to know how much money is spent on statutory/compulsory health insurance for trainees/apprentices/interns working in company and studying at vocational schools part time? As i read it's 15.5% of the gross earnings/month that one has to spend on compulsory health insurance.


----------



## The_Okie

My husband is working as an intern, which should be similar to what you're to be classified under. I _think_ he pays €20/month himself for our health insurance, but it's automatically subtracted from your income by the employer. If the €600 is what your employer will be giving you after taxes and insurance, etc. then you shouldn't have to worry as much.


----------



## subha5355

But it has been mentioned in the offer letter that whilst apprenticeship/internship program, i will not be taxed. I will only need to pay for compulsory/mandatory national insurance for healthcare like NHS in UK. And all other benefits of accommodation, food and meals, bills(water, electricity, gas), travelling will be borne by the employer. So, will i be able to send a considerable amount of something say 200 Euros for transfer to India and then have some savings with me to keep in Savings Bank a/c in Germany?


----------



## MrTweek

Yes, as mentioned before, if accomodation, food and transport is already pay for, it is possible to actually not spend any money at all.
You can definitely live on that, but if that makes you happy depends on your personal lifestyle.


----------



## likith_jogi

Subha,

600euros is enough to survive, but you wont be able to save 200 euros and send it back to india. you could trying googling for cost of living berlin.


----------



## batvongoth

600 euros is just enough to live hand to mouth in Berlin and the city isn't exactly as cheap as people think. Why would you wanna send 200 away and live on 400 euros a month? insurance alone would be more than 100 euros. 

That leaves you with only 300 euros, (in case you plan to save 200 on the side!) 

Unrealistic!


----------



## subha5355

I will be getting 600 Euros after tax and Insurance. The only things i'll need to spend is on phone, Internet and occasional food outside. It would be really helpful if you can lemme know how much will it cost for phone bills(ISD calls to India) normally per month and internet plans with which i can Skype. Thanks.


----------



## beppi

You are asking the same things over and over again!
We already gave you all the information about Internet and phone - is this a case of not wanting to believe until it's what you want to hear???
To sum up; €600 isn't much and easy to spend it all without any extravagance. Some posters believe you could potentially save some of it, others don't. In the end it's you who makes the spending decisions. We can't help any more!


----------



## subha5355

Hey Beppi. Please don't mind. You are a senior expat and you know it all regarding practicality of facts in Germany i do feel. But hey please don't mind. The info's that you all have given is really very useful. Expat Forum is a great platform to get connected with expats :typing: and get to know many useful stuffs. I will post other queries as well and look forward for all your replies. Cheers!!


----------



## stalker

Well, if they are paying for your accommodation, meal and on top of that they are giving you 600 EURO, then it's quite a good deal I would say. Anyways, AFAIK in your situation 600 EUROS are enough to survive there even if you are going to pay for health insurance, telephone and internet bill. But sending 200 EURO to India every month may or may not be possible. You could only know about it when you stay there in Berlin for few months. There will be always some difference in the situation and expenses which you expected before migrating to other countries. So you'll have to be prepared for it. IMO you should think about what if you won't be able to send 200 EURO per month to India? Would you still consider the offer? If you're going to settle down in Germany then you can take loan to pay all your expenses in India and once you start earning full salary in Germany, you could always pay loans easily here. In short you gotta plan it properly. Don't rely too much on what people says and what's there on Internet. Situation is always different when you immigrate to another country. I hope this help you think from other directions.


----------



## subha5355

stalker said:


> Well, if they are paying for your accommodation, meal and on top of that they are giving you 600 EURO, then it's quite a good deal I would say. Anyways, AFAIK in your situation 600 EUROS are enough to survive there even if you are going to pay for health insurance, telephone and internet bill. But sending 200 EURO to India every month may or may not be possible. You could only know about it when you stay there in Berlin for few months. There will be always some difference in the situation and expenses which you expected before migrating to other countries. So you'll have to be prepared for it. IMO you should think about what if you won't be able to send 200 EURO per month to India? Would you still consider the offer? If you're going to settle down in Germany then you can take loan to pay all your expenses in India and once you start earning full salary in Germany, you could always pay loans easily here. In short you gotta plan it properly. Don't rely too much on what people says and what's there on Internet. Situation is always different when you immigrate to another country. I hope this help you think from other directions.


What re the prerequisites for taking a loan in Germany? I mean what specific loan shall i be entitled to take while working as an apprentice/trainee and also an international one(NON-EU)? What are the current rates of interest for loans?


----------



## stalker

subha5355 said:


> What re the prerequisites for taking a loan in Germany? I mean what specific loan shall i be entitled to take while working as an apprentice/trainee and also an international one(NON-EU)? What are the current rates of interest for loans?


I am talking about having loan in India before you move there in Germany. You can inquire in the bank about it. 

By the way if saving is the only reason you want to send 200 EURO to India, then I would suggest you to think twice before you reject the offer to move to Germany.


----------



## subha5355

stalker said:


> I am talking about having loan in India before you move there in Germany. You can inquire in the bank about it.
> 
> By the way if saving is the only reason you want to send 200 EURO to India, then I would suggest you to think twice before you reject the offer to move to Germany.


Well, Yes i'm actually taking a loan from India and the reason i need to send some amount back home is just for repayment of the loan debt as interests on loans are deducted from the next month of taking a loan( considering rates of interest are quite high )and i would want to start repaying the principal amount also by sending (if not) 200, say may be 100 Euros. What say!!


----------



## stalker

subha5355 said:


> Well, Yes i'm actually taking a loan from India and the reason i need to send some amount back home is just for repayment of the loan debt as interests on loans are deducted from the next month of taking a loan( considering rates of interest are quite high )and i would want to start repaying the principal amount also by sending (if not) 200, say may be 100 Euros. What say!!


Yes, you could always plan like that. And once you get a job and get a full pay, you can always pay the loan amount. Till then try to pay interest only.  

And when you get into Germany, you gotta control on your expenses like Booze and Cigarettes if you've any habits of.


----------



## subha5355

subha5355 said:


> Well, Yes i'm actually taking a loan from India and the reason i need to send some amount back home is just for repayment of the loan debt as interests on loans are deducted from the next month of taking a loan( considering rates of interest are quite high )and i would want to start repaying the principal amount also by sending (if not) 200, say may be 100 Euros. What say!!


Well, i'm not into any such addictions. I would be very cautious before spending on anything that's out of my cards. And also i would send money back home not from the first month but from the 3rd or 4th month after actually having a good idea of living expenditures that i am incurring..


----------



## stalker

subha5355 said:


> Well, i'm not into any such addictions. I would be very cautious before spending on anything that's out of my cards. And also i would send money back home not from the first month but from the 3rd or 4th month after actually having a good idea of living expenditures that i am incurring..


Cool. Then pack your bags man.  :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## subha5355

Well, i'm not into any such addictions.. I would be very cautious before spending on anything that's out of my cards. And also i would send money back home not from the first month but from the 3rd or 4th month after actually having a good idea of living expenditures that i am incurring..


----------



## ines2013

subha5355 said:


> What re the prerequisites for taking a loan in Germany? I mean what specific loan shall i be entitled to take while working as an apprentice/trainee and also an international one(NON-EU)? What are the current rates of interest for loans?


Hi Subha,
most people here receive Bafög or a Studienkredit (study credit) by the KFW bank. Unfortunately I found that only EU-nationals are entitled to it. You'd thus be stuck with a normal rate-paying loan usually used for buying cars, going on vacation etc. - these are more expensive To give you an idea - I found an online calculator from Commerzbank (https://www.commerzbanking.de/P-Por...avigation/1/5/contentseite_zf_ratenkredit.htm) Klick on 'jetzt abschließen' to get an idea about the rates. They seem to range from approximately 7 percent for 3 years to 11 percent for 7 years (calculated this with 9000 Euros). Can't say if they'd give you a loan with these rates, guess you'd just have to give it a try :fingerscrossed:


----------



## subha5355

ines2013 said:


> Hi Subha,
> most people here receive Bafög or a Studienkredit (study credit) by the KFW bank. Unfortunately I found that only EU-nationals are entitled to it. You'd thus be stuck with a normal rate-paying loan usually used for buying cars, going on vacation etc. - these are more expensive To give you an idea - I found an online calculator from Commerzbank (https://www.commerzbanking.de/P-Por...avigation/1/5/contentseite_zf_ratenkredit.htm) Klick on 'jetzt abschließen' to get an idea about the rates. They seem to range from approximately 7 percent for 3 years to 11 percent for 7 years (calculated this with 9000 Euros). Can't say if they'd give you a loan with these rates, guess you'd just have to give it a try :fingerscrossed:


Well thanks man Ines!! I really appreciate your reply. I also do appreciate the fact that you have been really helpful in providing useful information and guiding me up til now.  Thanks a lot man!! And keep guiding me in case of any doubt :help: i post in the forum..And last but not the least Expatforum rocks big time..:happy:

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## ines2013

My pleasure
:tea:

Keep posting when issues come up, we'll try to help.


----------



## subha5355

ines2013 said:


> My pleasure
> :tea:
> 
> Keep posting when issues come up, we'll try to help.


Ya sure. Please help me with my latest post regarding visa if you can...

Thanks


----------



## ALKB

ines2013 said:


> Hi Subha,
> most people here receive Bafög or a Studienkredit (study credit) by the KFW bank. Unfortunately I found that only EU-nationals are entitled to it. You'd thus be stuck with a normal rate-paying loan usually used for buying cars, going on vacation etc. - these are more expensive To give you an idea - I found an online calculator from Commerzbank (https://www.commerzbanking.de/P-Por...avigation/1/5/contentseite_zf_ratenkredit.htm) Klick on 'jetzt abschließen' to get an idea about the rates. They seem to range from approximately 7 percent for 3 years to 11 percent for 7 years (calculated this with 9000 Euros). Can't say if they'd give you a loan with these rates, guess you'd just have to give it a try :fingerscrossed:


Ines, a non-EU national without an indefinite residence permit for Germany, who just came to the country for studies and could be on the next plane back to India tomorrow, never to be seen again, will be hard-pressed to find a bank that will approve him for a loan, especially since adequate finances for living expenses have to be shown before a student visa is even issued.


----------



## ines2013

ALKB said:


> Ines, a non-EU national without an indefinite residence permit for Germany, who just came to the country for studies and could be on the next plane back to India tomorrow, never to be seen again, will be hard-pressed to find a bank that will approve him for a loan, especially since adequate finances for living expenses have to be shown before a student visa is even issued.


Well - I really don't know much about loan taking. I would just believe that there must be some banks that agree to special arrangements (such as a max withdrawal of ~650 Euros/month which is the Bafög maximum/month) - this would leave him time to find a students job during the first months to fill up the loan again. If he can't follow the regime, well- then it's a 'cut your losses' for the bank after three months or so and he'll have to return home. If he can provide an acceptance letter to a university it should be possible to create a bank account with a loan only to be used after he personally appeared at the office in Germany showing all the documents (Visa, living arrangements in Germany &co). For a bank that would be an issue of risk taking - they'd earn more in total once he'd payed off his debt after graduation. Would be a calculation of successful payments vs. 'fall-outs'. But calculating this is a bank's job. 
So I'd still give it a try, maybe he'll get lucky, though I agree it won't be easy. (I found that Deutsche Bank is offering such a scheme, although only to foreigners who have been living in Germany for 2 years)

Well - guess I'm somewhat of a dreamer when it comes to educational opportunies...


----------

